# Showing mice



## hayleighm175 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hiya... i'm new to having mice and was wondering where I can show them? Thank you x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB 

What country are you from? Shows vary from country to country. ETA: If you're in the UK, you might find this thread useful. I wrote it to give newcomers an idea of the realities of showing mice:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=7744


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------

